# samsung m3 2tb portable external hard drive OR WD my passport Ultra 2tb



## Shivam Pancholi (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm getting Samsung m3 2tb portable external hard drive @ 5939 
AND
WD my passport ultra @ 6539.

Now price difference of 600 is not a big problem for me. I'm looking at after sales service. samsung m3 2tb got really good reviews on amazon, so I'm confused.
I know WD is good in ASS, but IDK about Samsung. I think Seagate provides ASS for it and I don't know much about Seagate.(never used one)

So, I would like some help in this regards. Thank you.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Feb 5, 2016)

HI Shivam Pancholi,
When we talk about backups, the most important features in an external hard drive are, in order: reliability, speed, capacity, warranty, customer support, and build quality.
The WD My Passport Ultra have 3-year warranty with solid customer service to back it up.
It comes with the full version of the WD Smartware Pro software. It's a pretty simple and straightforward backup software that uses minimal PC resources. Set it up once and you can forget about it.
For more details you may visit the link below:

Support Answer

Hope it helps.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 8, 2016)

WD anyday of the year, good after sales etc as well as good reliability
Samsung is only good for SSDs in storage


----------

